# Christina Aguilera perfume



## glam8babe (Oct 3, 2007)

omg i smelt this the other day in Boots and its gorgeous! i deffo want this for christmas. what do you all think of it?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 3, 2007)

ooh i havent seen it yet.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 3, 2007)

it just came out this week! its gorgeous n the advert is on TV


----------



## nunu (Oct 3, 2007)

i smelt it in debenhams earlier this week, i thought it was ok at first but when i smelt it 5 mins later i loved it. It smells gorgeous!


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 3, 2007)

i hate celeb frangrances... im tempted to try tho as i love xtina


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 3, 2007)

wtf!!!!! You know I'm gonna HAVE to get Christina's because I loooooooooooooove her. Hopefully I like how it smells. lol.. anyone have a pic of this? and what is it called?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 3, 2007)

It's just a personal policy of mine not to do that.  If they are a singer and I like their song, I may buy a song.  But, I will not buy a perfume or shoes, etc. with a name stuck on it.  I know.  I am weird.  I don't want to make them richer than they need to be.


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_It's just a personal policy of mine not to do that.  If they are a singer and I like their song, I may buy a song.  But, I will not buy a perfume or shoes, etc. with a name stuck on it.  I know.  I am weird.  I don't want to make them richer than they need to be._

 
heh, thats exactly how my mom feels.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 4, 2007)

I am glad not to be alone.  Thank you.  I was thinking that I was in bubble.


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 4, 2007)

haha yea.. she was pretty disgusted when I bought the paris hilton perfume. I actually thought it smelled good though, and my bf wears the one for men


----------



## liv (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_It's just a personal policy of mine not to do that.  If they are a singer and I like their song, I may buy a song.  But, I will not buy a perfume or shoes, etc. with a name stuck on it.  I know.  I am weird.  I don't want to make them richer than they need to be._

 
I'm pretty much the same way! I thought about getting SJP's Lovely, but I'm glad I got MJ for her instead, the drydown is way better on me!

The bottle looks like something from Agent Provacateur (a pic is on perez hilton's site), which I'm not really feeling.  JMO.


----------



## dollparts (Oct 11, 2007)

just thought i would post the image... so pretty =)


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 11, 2007)

gorgeous ^^^


----------



## ritchieramone (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_haha yea.. she was pretty disgusted when I bought the paris hilton perfume. I actually thought it smelled good though, and my bf wears the one for men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like the perfume as well. My husband asked me what I was wearing when I first got it and he looked crestfallen when he realised he had just admitted he liked the smell of Paris Hilton.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

_I haven't seen this yet.....hmmm now I'm curious!_


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it's only available in the UK :/ I love Christina Aguilera, so if I really like the fragrance I'll buy it.


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 2, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this fragrance !! 

I got CA for my birthday in January and I have been wearing it non stop. Normally I'm not really into celebrity fragrances, since they always seem to smell pretty generic, but this is such a sexy, warm yet subtle fragrance. I think the bottle looks pretty cute too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're into Hugo Boss Deep Red you are probably going to like this fragrance as well


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_It's just a personal policy of mine not to do that.  If they are a singer and I like their song, I may buy a song.  But, I will not buy a perfume or shoes, etc. with a name stuck on it.  I know.  I am weird.  I don't want to make them richer than they need to be._

 
I feel that way too. Besides, it just feels weird for me.


----------



## bittersweet (Mar 3, 2008)

I like this perfume, but i know a lot of people who love it too and already had buy this perfume =& But it's a very very nice perfume! and a great add image!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

I gotta find this! Do you think the sell it as Macys, Nordstroms, Nieman Marcus, Lord & Taylor or Saks? Thats all we have in Michigan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wanna smell it because I've been searching for a new perfume and i LOVE her.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amanda1210* 

 
_I gotta find this! Do you think the sell it as Macys, Nordstroms, Nieman Marcus, Lord & Taylor or Saks? Thats all we have in Michigan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really wanna smell it because I've been searching for a new perfume and i LOVE her._

 
apparently its only been released in europe.. you may find it in a smaller store in the us? or try searching on google


----------

